# lathe for sale



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

http://houston.craigslist.org/for/1331772356.html

This would make someone a heck of a set up, the chuck in the picture is worth 200.00

Anyway hope someone can use this?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN! That is a deal!

Bobby....You should go pick that up!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd sure be on that if I wasn't set up real similar already. To buy the stand and the extension bed new is more than $200.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I already got a lathe. Its all the other stuff that goes with it that I am collecting.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am sure someone will get a heck of a deal for sure!!! Just wish i could find a deal like this on a 14 inch bandsaw!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here you go Robert. I bet he would come down on it too.
http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/1336248203.html


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a nice one!! 
Here is the one i am eyeballing right now and it allows 10 inches of cutting hieght. My wish list.LOL

http://grizzlyindustrial.com/products/14-2-HP-Deluxe-Bandsaw/G0457


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert, can say for sure but I'm sure the Grizzly is a good saw. I have a Grizzly large shaper and is a fine made piece of equipment. Heavy duty.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Slip, I havent heard any negative feed back on their products. My brother-in-law has one of their Metal Lathes and it is a nice peice of equipment! 

Like a i said it is on the wish list, Until then I will use my itty bitty under powered 9 inch bench top model from lowes.:headknock


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Boy do I feel your pain Robert. Band saw is just one of the things on my wish list. I keep hoping to start upgrading tools but life keeps happening. Just paid for a new roof. Maybe soon... if the water heater and AC hold in there.

I've only heard good things about Grizzly tools.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I hear ya Mate!! one step forward and two back it seems to be the norm for me!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert A. said:


> I am sure someone will get a heck of a deal for sure!!! Just wish i could find a deal like this on a 14 inch bandsaw!!


Robert,

This could be a good deal here. It just got posted on the web, just today. I would be glad to look it over for you if you want. http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...d_code=tools&zipcode=&distance=0&type=general


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey you guys...before you get too carried away about this lathe, you might look at the picture a little closer.....The head stock has some type of a "riser block" installed, but the tail stock has no riser block. This would give you more room to turn a bowl but I wonder how you would put something between centers.....Just an observation....

Some Grizzly lathes have a 1" X 12 tpi spindle thread ....not real common. Check the specs.....on Grizzlys web site.

ll


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang LL, You got some good eyes to see that. I can barely see it even after you mention it but can se it.


----------

